# Mira's 1st litter and my 1st planned litter



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Mira is the first delivery of my planned pregnancies. (I had two store boughts come in pregnant.) I now know she carries recessive pink eyes. Here are the pictures:



















How close in age does another doe's litter need to be to add some of Mira's babies as fosters? I have a doe with four babies that are starting to get fuzzy and one with three that are about 5 days older and are starting to move around the tank. Edit: Two of three of Big Momma's babies have opened their eyes today. YEA! The other seemed sleepy, so it shouldn't be far behind. They are cruzin' around now!


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

awwww cute pinks  I have personally never fostered pinks but I have read that it is best to only use a foster mom that has a litter whose age is only like 2-3 days different than the new babies but the closer the better can't wait to see what they look like as fuzzies


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

You're looking at five black-eyed and six pink-eyed, I think. And I'd be careful about fostering out to a doe with babies more than two or three days older. The foster mum may decide that the smaller babies aren't healthy and destroy them. Then again, if the alternative is culling them anyway, I suppose it can't hurt.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Out of the 10 remaining, I found 3 boys. Since Mira cleaned all the bubs off last night, effectivly removing my sharpie markings, I had to rephoto everyone and seperate them as I went. I decided to pull all three boys so I don't have to search for the one remaining boy tomorrow. This leaves her with 7 and me with one or two more to cull in the next day or two. I'm happy to say that I am starting to see faint patterns on them.


----------

